# Nickel shootin at the ecst for bands



## pult421 (Aug 13, 2015)

Decided to take my nickels to ecst and shoot em at the proper distance. Enjoy and thanks


----------



## BC-Slinger (Jan 6, 2013)

Nice shooting Pult. I wish i got to go to the tourney looks like a blast.

Cheers

Matt.K.M aka BC-SLinger


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Well done!

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## pult421 (Aug 13, 2015)

Thank you gentlemen it was very fun bc. I had a blast for my first time.


----------



## Genoa Slingshot (Oct 29, 2015)

Very nice shooting!!!
Congrats


----------



## JTslinger (Jan 26, 2015)

Great shooting Joey.


----------



## CWT33 (Apr 24, 2016)

Good shoot! Congrats


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Dats da way ya do it!!!


----------



## Chuck Daehler (Mar 17, 2015)

Pult puts it right! Someday when I grow up I wanna be a good shot also. :bowdown:


----------

